
Flipkart fights climate change, to collect plastic packaging back from customers - TheLastSamurai
https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2019/11/flipkart-takes-small-step-towards.html
======
theramiyer
BigBasket does something similar as well. The cartons they bring vegetables
in, they us not to throw them away and give it back during the next delivery.

